# Two Years After I Originally Wanted It..................



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

A STROMUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





































The sound is quiet yet amazing. My buddy who is a die hard domestic fan even said it had good grumble


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Looks great man. I wanna hear it. Record it and post it for us.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Recording, please, and NOW!


----------



## SilentTread1 (Oct 17, 2005)

I don't like domestics but that grumble.... wish I had it


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

:thumbup:.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

noitce any power change loss or gain?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

not on the butt dyno. now that you mentioned it on aims, i should have dynoed the damn thing before and after.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

well my buddy who has a Spec V which is stock says he will dyno with the VRS.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Stromung FTW... I have that on my b14 and I LOVE IT!

totally recommend them to anyone


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Werd. The sound is orgasmic.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Zac said:


> Werd. The sound is orgasmic.



I miss my Stromung.


----------

